# Gavin Newsome supports AB5 and unions with op-ed in SacBee



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://www.sacbee.com/opinion/article234624897.html


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Can’t write off miles, forced shifts, easier to fire, no health insurance provided, sounds like a great plan


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

dnlbaboof said:


> Can't write off miles, forced shifts, easier to fire, no health insurance provided, sounds like a great plan


I must have missed those sections in AB5. Can you post them for us?


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

_"Working people have lost their bargaining power. The laws and institutions that help them share in the prosperity that they help create have been chipped away - one outsourced factory, one rollback of a financial regulation, one anti-labor law at a time. "_


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

that's a change. he will now be blamed for more companies leaving the state.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

UberProphet? said:


> I must have missed those sections in AB5. Can you post them for us?


Can't write off miles if you're an employee, no more schedule c, so your income and taxes will skyrocket, and the way health insurance is in America w Obamacare where your premiums are tied to your income get ready for skyrocketing premiums.

Forced shifts, don't maintain 90 acceptance ? Get fired for not accepting 4.2 pool.......Uber is over if this passes.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

dnlbaboof said:


> Can't write off miles if you're an employee so your income and taxes will skyrocket, and the way health insurance is in America w Obamacare where your premiums are tied to your income get ready for skyrocketing premiums.
> 
> Forced shifts, don't maintain 90 acceptance ? Get fired for not accepting 4.2 pool.......Uber is over if this passes.


Citations please. (Or an admission that none of that drivel is in the bill.)

"Can't write off miles if you're an employee" FALSE!!! _*Who do you think the deduction is for?*_ My wife is a medical professional with a real W2 job. When she uses her car to do company tasks, she gets to deduct the standard deduction for every mile. (less the reimbursement of $.35/mile) My son delivers pizza and he does the same. (less the reimbursement of $.32/mile) My other son has a part time job at his University that sometimes requires him to use his personal car. (He too deducts $.58/mile less the reimbursement of $.50/mile) I don't have a W2 job and I get to deduct the full $.58 against my Taxable income. That's 2 full time W2's, 1 part time W2 and 1 small business operator.

You Sir, are full of @@@@!!!! (hint: it rhymes with spit)


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Do you have any idea how much more control Uber will have if we are w2...........they can add so many rules......work min, shifts, forced acceptance rates........or you’re fired........


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> Can't write off miles, forced shifts, easier to fire, no health insurance provided, sounds like a great plan


Reminder:
insurance companies that cover ground transportation organizations
Require Drug Testing Of Employees ✔

Once AB5 is passed these folks will be picking lettuce 



dnlbaboof said:


> Do you have any idea how much more control Uber will have if we are w2...........they can add so many rules......work min, shifts, forced acceptance rates........or you're fired........


They have No Idea,
Because they've never
Been Employees anywhere


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

“But but but, I want to sit at home and make an hourly wage. I deserve this wage and U/L will have to pay”. -Attitude of pro ab5 people who didn’t read the bill.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

dnlbaboof said:


> Do you have any idea how much more control Uber will have if we are w2...........they can add so many rules......work min, shifts, forced acceptance rates........or you're fired........


Don't worry, the soon to be union might have something to say about that.



Cold Fusion said:


> Reminder:
> insurance companies that cover ground transportation organizations
> Require Drug Testing Of Employees ✔


And that would be a good thing. (If I was the king, like The Donald, I would have drivers of any vehicle that moves passengers for money drug tested every 3 months. Boat Captains, pilots, taxi drivers, bus drivers...... All of them!)



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> "But but but, I want to sit at home and make an hourly wage. I deserve this wage and U/L will have to pay". -Attitude of pro ab5 people who didn't read the bill.


Oh please! Stop the nonsense. Just stop!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber and Lyft did this to themselves by completely ignoring the wage and hour laws that most other businesses MUST comply with.

Uber and Lyft have NEVER been exempt from these wage and hour laws. They just tried to pretend that the laws did not apply to them.

Now the day of reckoning is here and they will have to pay their workers, a reasonable wage, just like every other business has to pay their workers a reasonable wage.

Does anyone really believe that Uber and Lyft have a better idea on how to pay their workers when Uber and Lyft have never made a profit and continue to lose billions of dollars a year? These same guys designed their whole business model on paying their drivers poverty wages? These guys aren't what we call financial gurus. 

If these companies can't make a profit, then they will go out of business and other companies will step in to take care of the ground transportation market.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> Do you have any idea how much more control Uber will have if we are w2...........they can add so many rules......work min, shifts, forced acceptance rates........or you're fired........


Uber won't survive this... they are blowing through all their money


----------



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> Do you have any idea how much more control Uber will have if we are w2...........they can add so many rules......work min, shifts, forced acceptance rates........or you're fired........


Well if it passes and you get deactivated at least you can file unemployment


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

So_cal_909760 said:


> Well if it passes and you get deactivated at least you can file unemployment


Well if U/L had regulated their rate then going to the bottom of the barrel less then 1970's cab rates and had a fair and justified rate they wouldnt be in this problem today.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> "But but but, I want to sit at home and make an hourly wage. I deserve this wage and U/L will have to pay". -Attitude of pro ab5 people who didn't read the bill.


Are u insinuating Uber Drivers have a global reputation of Sloth ??


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Uber and Lyft did this to themselves by completely ignoring the wage and hour laws that most other businesses MUST comply with.
> 
> Uber and Lyft have NEVER been exempt from these wage and hour laws. They just tried to pretend that the laws did not apply to them.
> 
> ...


Don't forget backpay for misclassification. Oh wait if when they both BK will they be clear from paying back drivers backpay? Hmmmmm...


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

UberProphet? said:


> Don't worry, the soon to be union might have something to say about that.
> 
> 
> And that would be a good thing. (If I was the king, like The Donald, I would have drivers of any vehicle that moves passengers for money drug tested every 3 months. Boat Captains, pilots, taxi drivers, bus drivers...... All of them!)
> ...


Getting into bed with SEIU(union)is like sleeping with a Porcupine. There isn't a more corrupt union in the state of California.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Actually they can't BK out of paying wages owed.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> Can't write off miles, forced shifts, easier to fire, no health insurance provided, sounds like a great plan


Can't write off miles?? Sorry, but you're wrong. If I use my vehicle for my job, and Uber doesn't reimburse me for my miles, I can write them off.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> Can't write off miles, forced shifts, easier to fire, no health insurance provided, sounds like a great plan


what do you mean cant write off miles......yes you can just like any other person driving for business with their personal car/resources gets to write off mileage. As a professional in my other life anytime I drive for work I write it off which is what is there for. As for firing, Uber can do it it any time and they do. They deactivate people falsely on a constant basis under false pretenses. Drivers don't have health insurance now.

I get it.....you were hired as part of the 60 million dollar campaign Uber/Lyft has going to try and block the bill. Your lies may make you money by writing these false statements and definitely fall in line with lying Uber/Lyft culture but have a modicum of decency which means stop spreading blatant falsehoods/lies. Your credibility is nil obviously but so is that of Uber and Lyft.


----------



## William Quinby (Jan 27, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Reminder:
> insurance companies that cover ground transportation organizations
> Require Drug Testing Of Employees ✔
> 
> ...


Yup, and 75% of the drivers in Colorado will be DONE. And I...will MAKE MONEY, because I don't use.?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberProphet? said:


> I must have missed those sections in AB5. Can you post them for us?


The kinda stuff that goes with any employee status.

Remain a staunch opponent of AB5. IC status, and the freedom that goes with it, the crown jewel, for most of us. It's what makes Uber a dream job. Perfect.

If it passes in CA, I turn against the CA drivers. Going to enjoy watching the pain they so deserve.



Cold Fusion said:


> Reminder:
> insurance companies that cover ground transportation organizations
> Require Drug Testing Of Employees ✔
> 
> ...


Going to love watching this unfold. ?



dnlbaboof said:


> Do you have any idea how much more control Uber will have if we are w2...........they can add so many rules......work min, shifts, forced acceptance rates........or you're fired........


Spot on


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> The kinda stuff that goes with any employee status.


*FEAR *is what you are selling to advance Uber's narrative.
Again, I must have missed those sections in AB5. Can you post them for us?


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

If employee, no Schedule C. Can only, maybe deduct unreimbursed car expenses on Schedule A, and with tax changes, almost nobody files a Schedule A unless you pay a big mortgage and RE taxes or have huge medical you had to pay. Some miscellaneous expenses were eliminated and subject to a certain amount/percentage anyway. The recent tax changes boosted standard deductions so most filers do not file Schedule A because lower than standard.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberProphet? said:


> *FEAR *is what you are selling to advance Uber's narrative.
> Again, I must have missed those sections in AB5. Can you post them for us?


No, not going to post anything here. Not selling, or promoting, a thing. Just a staunch opponent.

It's a win, win, for me, because I'm fine either way. Strong support, for Uber; however, my money's already made, including a nice little lifetime, residual check.

So again, not promoting anything. Just voicing how stupid the bill is.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> Can't write off miles, forced shifts, easier to fire, no health insurance provided, sounds like a great plan


Employees can write off miles.

Employees are HARDER to fire because it costs employers money to fire employees.

It costs Uber NOTHING to fire drivers, which is why they do it so readily.

It's up to the employer whether or not an employee has a forced schedule or a flexible one.

It would be totally up to uber whether or not employee drivers have forced or flexible schedules, despite Uber and Lyft's lies.

Drivers don't get health insurance now.



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> "But but but, I want to sit at home and make an hourly wage. I deserve this wage and U/L will have to pay". -Attitude of pro ab5 people who didn't read the bill.


As the shills become more hysterical, their arguments become more absurd.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> The kinda stuff that goes with any employee status.
> 
> Remain a staunch opponent of AB5. IC status, and the freedom that goes with it, the crown jewel, for most of us. It's what makes Uber a dream job. Perfect.
> 
> ...


 the professions being exempted from AB5 are the professions with real freedom

you don't appear to know what real freedom is


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I hope this doesn't pass. I was already an employee for over 35 years (31 same company). I retired from that. Uber is my way to say I'm 'semi-retired'. 
Become an employee and say goodbye to:
Working when you want
Working how long you want
Working where you want
Requests will now become YOU MUST TAKE
Cancels gone (sorry shufflers)
Bunch of other rules that don't exist now

Nope, not for me.......


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I hope this doesn't pass. I was already an employee for over 35 years (31 same company). I retired from that. Uber is my way to say I'm 'semi-retired'.
> Become an employee and say goodbye to:
> Working when you want
> Working how long you want
> ...


spoken like someone being paid by Uber and Lyft to read from their scripted response that just signed up a few days ago

fortunately you are in the small minority


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I also do not want to be an employee. Been there, done that.
All I want is the complete destination address with the ping, and higher per minute and per mile rates.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> spoken like someone being paid by Uber and Lyft to read


Wut? You can't be serious? I don't do Lyft and won't. I retired from full time work. I don't work for anybody, well maybe my wife..... 
And, I very much doubt I'm in the minority. Nice try, tho. Better luck next time?



Illini said:


> All I want is the complete destination address with the ping, and higher per minute and per mile rates


Amen.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the professions being exempted from AB5 are the professions with real freedom
> 
> you don't appear to know what real freedom is


Think I know it way better than you. IC status is total freedom. Don't know about you; but, am perfect right now.

Of course, got the little residual coming in. ?

But, don't care what happens in libetard California. What sane person would? Either way, I win. Big!

MAGA 
??



SHalester said:


> I hope this doesn't pass. I was already an employee for over 35 years (31 same company). I retired from that. Uber is my way to say I'm 'semi-retired'.
> Become an employee and say goodbye to:
> Working when you want
> Working how long you want
> ...


Very well stated. ?



uberdriverfornow said:


> spoken like someone being paid by Uber and Lyft to read from their scripted response that just signed up a few days ago
> 
> fortunately you are in the small minority


Wow, what is your education level? You're the working class grunt here.

And have fun staying lower class, your entire life.

MAGA
?



uberdriverfornow said:


> spoken like someone being paid by Uber and Lyft to read from their scripted response that just signed up a few days ago
> 
> fortunately you are in the small minority


In the minority only on this misdirected forum.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> Do you have any idea how much more control Uber will have if we are w2...........they can add so many rules......work min, shifts, forced acceptance rates........or you're fired........


I will never understand why somebody would want to be an employee of a company as poorly run as Uber. NEVER.

People who think they are entitled, at the their leisure, to make $25/hour to drive around strangers just don't understand how the American labor market works. People in fast food restaurants bust their ass to make $8 or $9 per hour in many states where the federal minimum wage is still the prevalent wage. Workers at Amazon warehouses, where the productivity metrics are strict and terminations for under-performing are frequent, don't make $25/hour. Certified nurses aides who clean poopy butts and deal with physically violent dementia patients don't get $25/hour for their difficult work in the convalescence industry.

If you think Uber is bad as an independent contractor, just wait until that same company gets to tell you when to work and what passengers you will be taking in your car. And, it's all because somebody thinks they should make $25/hour for driving around strangers. That's not a realistic expectation for the work you're doing.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Uber and Lyft did this to themselves by completely ignoring the wage and hour laws that most other businesses MUST comply with.
> 
> Uber and Lyft have NEVER been exempt from these wage and hour laws. They just tried to pretend that the laws did not apply to them.
> 
> ...


The only other option is if another ride share company takes Uber place, These companies need real leadership and focus more on the drivers.


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

If the cost of freedom from driving whenever you want is actually being able to make REAL PROFIT instead of losing money, then I'm totally down to lose such """""freedom"""""...or illusion from it.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Think I know it way better than you. IC status is total freedom. Don't know about you; but, am perfect right now.
> 
> Of course, got the little residual coming in. ?
> 
> ...


What residual are you referring to?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> Can't write off miles, forced shifts, easier to fire, no health insurance provided, sounds like a great plan


not necessarily , uber can still keep the scheduling the same if they really want to , it's just a matter of them wanting too,


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I will never understand why somebody would want to be an employee of a company as poorly run as Uber. NEVER.
> 
> People who think they are entitled, at the their leisure, to make $25/hour to drive around strangers just don't understand how the American labor market works. People in fast food restaurants bust their ass to make $8 or $9 per hour in many states where the federal minimum wage is still the prevalent wage. Workers at Amazon warehouses, where the productivity metrics are strict and terminations for under-performing are frequent, don't make $25/hour. Certified nurses aides who clean poopy butts and deal with physically violent dementia patients don't get $25/hour for their difficult work in the convalescence industry.
> 
> If you think Uber is bad as an independent contractor, just wait until that same company gets to tell you when to work and what passengers you will be taking in your car. And, it's all because somebody thinks they should make $25/hour for driving around strangers. That's not a realistic expectation for the work you're doing.


yes and this whole idea that people make 4$ per hour driving for uber is a big lie spread by some drivers..........if you accept every ping in any busy market youll make min wage at least. probably much more. All they need to do is raise the rates across the usa to the SF rates......and youre not getting pings and just idling thats not really work anyways so drivers want to make 25 bucks an hour idling LOL

*much more difficult to write off miles w no schedule c.
*if uber has a minumum wage you bet you are accepting every ping, including the 4.3 rated serial killer.
*they will provide no health benefits, infact your income will rise due to changes in deductions so get ready for much higher obamacare premiums

no w2 employees can not deduct miles nearly as easily

https://www.libertytax.com/tax-loun...ion-writing-off-business-miles-on-your-taxes/
*If you're a W2 employee, you may be able to write off your mileage. But, this is only if you itemize your deductions, and even then, you can only deduct the portion of your expenses that exceeds two percent of your Adjusted Gross Income. In many cases, it's often better for your bottom line if you can work out a mileage reimbursement program with your employer. *


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> What residual are you referring to?


the kind where you get paid to say things you don't actually believe


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

UberProphet? said:


> Citations please. (Or an admission that none of that drivel is in the bill.)
> 
> "Can't write off miles if you're an employee" FALSE!!! _*Who do you think the deduction is for?*_ My wife is a medical professional with a real W2 job. When she uses her car to do company tasks, she gets to deduct the standard deduction for every mile. (less the reimbursement of $.35/mile) My son delivers pizza and he does the same. (less the reimbursement of $.32/mile) My other son has a part time job at his University that sometimes requires him to use his personal car. (He too deducts $.58/mile less the reimbursement of $.50/mile) I don't have a W2 job and I get to deduct the full $.58 against my Taxable income. That's 2 full time W2's, 1 part time W2 and 1 small business operator.
> 
> You Sir, are full of @@@@!!!! (hint: it rhymes with spit)


Wrong. you can not write off miles nearly as easily if youre w-2

https://www.libertytax.com/tax-loun...ion-writing-off-business-miles-on-your-taxes/
*If you're a W2 employee, you may be able to write off your mileage. But, this is only if you itemize your deductions, and even then, you can only deduct the portion of your expenses that exceeds two percent of your Adjusted Gross Income. In many cases, it's often better for your bottom line if you can work out a mileage reimbursement program with your employer.*


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> yes and this whole idea that people make 4$ per hour driving for uber is a big lie spread by some drivers..........if you accept every ping in any busy market youll make min wage at least. probably much more. All they need to do is raise the rates across the usa to the SF rates......and youre not getting pings and just idling thats not really work anyways so drivers want to make 25 bucks an hour idling LOL
> 
> *much more difficult to write off miles w no schedule c.
> *if uber has a minumum wage you bet you are accepting every ping, including the 4.3 rated serial killer.
> ...


I'm sure I totally quit driving because I was making realistic amounts of money where I could take care of my bills and keep the car maintenance going. From making about $2600 to $1600 to barely $750 a month. I was able to make more money by skipping excessive amounts of trips and only taking profitable ones instead of the 80 cents ones down the block (Its $2.60, but 80 cents after expenses) Had to get a real job. Their model is unrealistic and delusional.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

delock51 said:


> I'm sure I totally quit driving because I was making realistic amounts of money where I could take care of my bills and keep the car maintenance going. From making about $2600 to $1600 to barely $750 a month. I was able to make more money by skipping excessive amounts of trips and only taking profitable ones instead of the 80 cents ones down the block (Its $2.60, but 80 cents after expenses) Had to get a real job. Their model is unrealistic and delusional.


the solution to this is higher rate per mile/minute, not w-2 slaveship where youll be under complete control, 4.3 serial killer pool rider?????, you must accept or get fired................


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> the solution to this is higher rate per mile/minute, not w-2 slaveship where youll be under complete control, 4.3 serial killer pool rider?????, you must accept or get fired................


Lets put it this way. This illusion of freedom they have constructed of us is nothing more than just that. I rather they put me on a schedule with w.e the hell amount of rules they want to impose on me if it means making actual profit. That illusion of freedom is useless/insignificant if one can't make real profit. I also agree than the solution with raising the rate/,miles would also help, but they've also gone overboard and saturated the market with allowing endless drivers to sign up. Too much "cleansing" needing to be down. I miss the 80% - 20% business model. There was actually spear money that could be put aside for expenses that would always time out properly - oil changes, new tires, breaks, etc-- I doubt it will ever go back to that.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> Wrong. you can not write off miles nearly as easily if youre w-2
> 
> https://www.libertytax.com/tax-loun...ion-writing-off-business-miles-on-your-taxes/
> *If you're a W2 employee, you may be able to write off your mileage. But, this is only if you itemize your deductions, and even then, you can only deduct the portion of your expenses that exceeds two percent of your Adjusted Gross Income. In many cases, it's often better for your bottom line if you can work out a mileage reimbursement program with your employer.*


wrong, you dont have to itemize shit, you simply take the standard mileage deduction instead of itemizing

stop lying just 'cause Uber and Lyft are paying you to


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

All irrelevant imho ,this passes they are done. They make a go and 49 other states follow. Costs will go,way up and investors have reached a limit. Pull,the plug


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> All irrelevant imho ,this passes they are done. They make a go and 49 other states follow. Costs will go,way up and investors have reached a limit. Pull,the plug


Uber and Lyft are already losing billions of dollars a year. Why haven't the investors already pulled the plug?


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Reminder:
> insurance companies that cover ground transportation organizations
> Require Drug Testing Of Employees ✔
> 
> ...


Your argument is so spot on! We collectively have not been employees anywhere. We just landed from the sky the day we started working with App based technology firms. Thank you! I was wondering how I got to this point. Very throughout intellectual point that we will really value. Thank you again for your comments.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I will never understand why somebody would want to be an employee of a company as poorly run as Uber. NEVER.
> 
> People who think they are entitled, at the their leisure, to make $25/hour to drive around strangers just don't understand how the American labor market works. People in fast food restaurants bust their ass to make $8 or $9 per hour in many states where the federal minimum wage is still the prevalent wage. Workers at Amazon warehouses, where the productivity metrics are strict and terminations for under-performing are frequent, don't make $25/hour. Certified nurses aides who clean poopy butts and deal with physically violent dementia patients don't get $25/hour for their difficult work in the convalescence industry.
> 
> If you think Uber is bad as an independent contractor, just wait until that same company gets to tell you when to work and what passengers you will be taking in your car. And, it's all because somebody thinks they should make $25/hour for driving around strangers. That's not a realistic expectation for the work you're doing.


I don't understand it either.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

I 


Uber_Yota_916 said:


> "But but but, I want to sit at home and make an hourly wage. I deserve this wage and U/L will have to pay". -Attitude of pro ab5 people who didn't read the bill.


I read the bill, and I personally support it as a weapon for bargaining rights. I have met the writer of the bill to be informed and have my opinions heard. I was at uber HQ with Pete last week and in Sacramento with Gonzales. I will be in Sacramento again on Monday to create change through action. I do not expect to get paid sitting at home. This judging and lack of total respect for drivers rights to support or oppose say a bill is low level at best. How about you have the right to oppose and I have the right to support, and we can have a honest conversation as colleges in rideshare industry. And no I will not go to picking ? lettuce because I exercise my rights to make my own call on this without fear of disrespect by my colleges.

What


So_cal_909760 said:


> Well if it passes and you get deactivated at least you can file unemployment


What do you mean if it passes? Under California law all U/l driver are employees due to a Supreme Court ruling in that state. I have full evidence that we can get unemployment benefits without AB5. The law of the land says we have been employees regardless of what I say, or anyone on this forum says, or what the mass email from Dara says. AB5 just gets attention because it can be nationally implemented with a presidential backing. Other than that I already am a U/L employee for state unemployment of workers comp or wage theft concerns.



Illini said:


> Can't write off miles?? Sorry, but you're wrong. If I use my vehicle for my job, and Uber doesn't reimburse me for my miles, I can write them off.


This argument that we can not write of miles as drivers is beyond silly. It almost needs no reply. These kids claim the IRS mileage deduction of .58$ is not for mileage driven by a car. Lol. As if the deduction is for miles flown or swam or something. So dumb. If I drive 1 mile and Uber gives me .58 cents that means I worked for free, so on top off that they need to pay minimum wage. The first 58 cents I would get for every mile would not count as income. It's a silly argument to say this is not true.



UberProphet? said:


> Don't worry, the soon to be union might have something to say about that.
> 
> 
> And that would be a good thing. (If I was the king, like The Donald, I would have drivers of any vehicle that moves passengers for money drug tested every





Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Getting into bed with SEIU(union)is like sleeping with a Porcupine. There isn't a more corrupt union in the state of California.


lol, getting in bed with teamsters or SEIU is bad you say. So I'll just take it from U/L. Is that better for you who I get it from? UNION bad UBERS bottom punk is good? You do you, I already am with SEIU.



MiamiKid said:


> If it passes in CA, I turn against the CA drivers. Going to enjoy watching the pain they so deserve.
> 
> 
> Going to love watching this unfold. ?
> ...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Wut? You can't be serious? I don't do Lyft and won't. I retired from full time work. I don't work for anybody, well maybe my wife.....
> And, I very much doubt I'm in the minority. Nice try, tho. Better luck next time?
> 
> 
> Amen.


you are, without question, in the minority and thats cause you are using the exact same script as Lyft

even I didn't want to be an employee, but this is far past due

it's really a no brainer


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> If it passes in CA, I turn against the CA drivers. Going to enjoy watching the pain they so deserve.
> 
> 
> Going to love watching this unfold. ?
> ...


WTF bro! I drive in California, you drive in Miami. Your gonna turn on me and wish for my suffering because California Supreme Court ruled on something last year that defines California employee status vs IC. I was not the judge presiding over that nor did I know what was going on. Now the California lawmakers have democratically voted on a bill and based on the politicians voting process you wish all California drivers ill will. WTF is up? Regardless on my stance this was done over my head young buck. No need for Venom to be put upon any and all California drivers for your lack of understanding in politics. Please take it back or slap yourself and stop it. I prefer the latter. Thank you for your understanding.

4 % have stayed 12 months or longer. These guys bashing anyone who does not agree with them say the reason is not slave wages. It's sad we can't see through the fog. I make above minimum wage but I acknowledge I am a minority. I feel empathy for the 96% that got into this through false advertisement or some punk convincing them for a referral fee. It takes most people 6/12 month to realize OHhhh shucks, slave Labor is live and well in good ol USA. The only reason I fight the status quo is for the exploited. I get hate all day by my peers who do not have any interest in civil exchange of ideas! A little kid even straight up wishes me and all California drivers suffering! This is why we can never be organized and the politicians hate stepped in and are making the calls.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> wrong, you dont have to itemize shit, you simply take the standard mileage deduction instead of itemizing
> 
> stop lying just 'cause Uber and Lyft are paying you to


You are totally wrong again. You cannot deduct miles if you are a w-2, you must rely on reimbursement from in this case Uber, which will never happen. https://money.usnews.com/money/pers...o-know-about-claiming-a-mileage-tax-deduction

*CLAIMING A DEDUCTION for business mileage can be a good way to reduce how much you owe Uncle Sam, but the government is tightening up the rules for tax-deductible miles.
"It used to be an employee could deduct their mileage, but that is no longer (allowed)," says Bob Charron, a CPA and partner-in-charge of tax department for accounting firm Friedman LLP in New York City. The Tax Cuts and Jobs Act of 2017 eliminated itemized deductions for unreimbursed business expenses like mileage. The tax reform law also significantly narrowed the mileage tax deduction for moving expenses. That can now only be claimed by active-duty military members who are relocating because of new orders. Still, a mileage deduction still exists for certain situations.
Under the new tax code, you can claim a mileage deduction for:*

*Business mileage for the self-employed.*
*Mileage related to medical appointments.*
*Mileage incurred while volunteering for a nonprofit.*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> You are totally wrong again. You cannot deduct miles if you are a w-2, you must rely on reimbursement from in this case Uber, which will never happen. https://money.usnews.com/money/pers...o-know-about-claiming-a-mileage-tax-deduction
> 
> *CLAIMING A DEDUCTION for business mileage can be a good way to reduce how much you owe Uncle Sam, but the government is tightening up the rules for tax-deductible miles.
> "It used to be an employee could deduct their mileage, but that is no longer (allowed)," says Bob Charron, a CPA and partner-in-charge of tax department for accounting firm Friedman LLP in New York City. The Tax Cuts and Jobs Act of 2017 eliminated itemized deductions for unreimbursed business expenses like mileage. The tax reform law also significantly narrowed the mileage tax deduction for moving expenses. That can now only be claimed by active-duty military members who are relocating because of new orders. Still, a mileage deduction still exists for certain situations.
> ...


lol ?

Try harder, son, 'cause it sounds like the IRS themselves didn't get the memo.






Standard Mileage Rates | Internal Revenue Service


Find optional standard mileage rates to calculate the deductible cost of operating a vehicle for business, charitable, medical or moving expense purposes.




www.irs.gov







> Standard Mileage Rates
> English
> More In Tax Pros
> The following table summarizes the optional standard mileage rates for *employees*, self-employed individuals, or other taxpayers to* use in computing the deductible costs of operating an automobile for business*, charitable, medical, or moving expense purposes.



PeriodRates in cents per mileSource BusinessCharityMedical
Moving *2019*581420IR-2018-251*2018*54.51418IR-2017-204*2017*53.51417IR-2016-169*2016*5414

Thanks for playing and have a nice day.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

rkozy said:


> I will never understand why somebody would want to be an employee of a company as poorly run as Uber. NEVER.
> 
> People who think they are entitled, at the their leisure, to make $25/hour to drive around strangers just don't understand how the American labor market works. People in fast food restaurants bust their ass to make $8 or $9 per hour in many states where the federal minimum wage is still the prevalent wage. Workers at Amazon warehouses, where the productivity metrics are strict and terminations for under-performing are frequent, don't make $25/hour. Certified nurses aides who clean poopy butts and deal with physically violent dementia patients don't get $25/hour for their difficult work in the convalescence industry.
> 
> If you think Uber is bad as an independent contractor, just wait until that same company gets to tell you when to work and what passengers you will be taking in your car. And, it's all because somebody thinks they should make $25/hour for driving around strangers. That's not a realistic expectation for the work you're doing.


Well stated.



goneubering said:


> What residual are you referring to?


My own setup with Uber. If you don't know about it; then, we're different levels.



Illini said:


> Can't write off miles?? Sorry, but you're wrong. If I use my vehicle for my job, and Uber doesn't reimburse me for my miles, I can write them off.


No YOU are wrong!!!!

Do you know how to use Google? Didn't think so. Why don't you try it and find out. Or call any CPA or tax professional.

You can validate, in less than a minute, that under the tax law, passed in 2017, you can no longer deduct mileage, as a W2 Employee, unless you itemize deductions.

It's not opinion, rather spelled out plain as day. The pro AB5 crowd has to be the most uninformed, group of people, I've ever seen!



Cold Fusion said:


> Reminder:
> insurance companies that cover ground transportation organizations
> Require Drug Testing Of Employees ✔
> 
> ...


LOVE the required drug testing one.

That will be true enjoyment to observe. Particularly, the weed users.



MiamiKid said:


> Well stated.
> 
> 
> My own setup with Uber. If you don't know about it; then, we're different levels.
> ...


CLAIMING A DEDUCTION for business mileage can be a good way to reduce how much you owe Uncle Sam, but the government is tightening up the rules for tax-deductible miles.
"It used to be an employee could deduct their mileage, but that is no longer (allowed)," says Bob Charron, a CPA and partner-in-charge of tax department for accounting firm Friedman LLP in New York City. The Tax Cuts and Jobs Act of 2017 eliminated itemized deductions for unreimbursed business expenses like mileage. The tax reform law also significantly narrowed the mileage tax deduction for moving expenses. That can now only be claimed by active-duty military members who are relocating because of new orders. Still, a mileage deduction still exists for certain situations.



uberdriverfornow said:


> lol ?
> 
> Try harder, son, 'cause it sounds like the IRS themselves didn't get the memo.
> 
> ...


Nope YOU'RE the one wrong. Read further, or call any CPA. I already have.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

@I will crack Lyft hacks have you ever been a member of SEIU? I have. Trust me no one in their right mind would willfully join those wolves. Go ahead and keep drinking the cool aid. Be blinded by the light as they say. Just like a deer in the headlights.

I am not sure what is more annoying. An Uber shill or an SEIU lackey.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

If drivers are considered employees, they will be part time only limited to less than 30 hours of on app time per week.

Will the feds still consider them ICs since is it a local state law?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> @I will crack Lyft hacks have you ever been a member of SEIU? I have. Trust me no one in their right mind would willfully join those wolves. Go ahead and keep drinking the cool aid. Be blinded by the light as they say. Just like a deer in the headlights.
> 
> I am not sure what is more annoying. An Uber shill or an SEIU lackey.


Seriously?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> No YOU are wrong!!!!
> 
> Do you know how to use Google? Didn't think so. Why don't you try it and find out. Or call any CPA or tax professional.
> 
> ...


(For the record, I'm NOT Pro-AB5)

Employers are not required to reimburse you for mileage in most states.

If your employer reimburses you for mileage, you must keep a record of your driving. 
If not, you still need to maintain a mileage log as documentation to deduct the standard rate mileage allowance on your taxes.

If an employer pays less than the standard rate, you can still deduct the un-reimbursed portion of the standard rate on your tax return.

However, some states have their own laws surrounding expense reimbursement. Those states include: Illinois, California, Massachusetts, Montana, Pennsylvania, New York, Iowa, and the District of Columbia.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*In CA*:
Although the mileage reimbursement method is common practice for reimbursing employees, the California Supreme Court ruled in the case of Gattuso v. Harte-Hank Shoppers that an employer may use any of the following methods to reimburse employees for expenses incurred in the course of their employment duties:

*Actual-expense method*: Automobile expenses that the employee actually and necessarily incurred are calculated and then paid separately. Although this method may be more accurate, it also requires employers to maintain detailed records of the various expenses incurred by the employee, such as gas, insurance, depreciation and repairs.
*Mileage reimbursement method*: When an employer uses the mileage reimbursement method to determine the amount of reimbursement due, the employee keeps a record of the number of miles driven to perform job duties. The employee then submits this information to the employer, who multiplies the work-required miles driven by a predetermined amount that approximates the per-mile cost of owning and operating an automobile. The federal IRS rate, which is based on national average expenses, is a widely used and accepted mileage reimbursement rate. An employer may also set a rate less than the IRS rate as long as the rate is based on objective evidence reflecting the average cost in the geographic area where the work is performed.
*Lump-sum payment*: The employee is paid a lump-sum amount sufficient to provide full reimbursement for actual expenses incurred. However, if an employee shows that the reimbursement amount is less than the actual expenses incurred, the employer must make up the difference. With this method, an employer can further satisfy its statutory business-expense reimbursement obligation by paying employees enhanced compensation in the form of increases in base salary or commission rates, provided the employer establishes some means to identify the portion of overall compensation that is intended as expense reimbursement. The identified expense amount must be separately identified on the employee's wage statement.
Whichever method an employer chooses, if an employee can show that the reimbursement provided, even the IRS mileage rate, does not cover the actual expenses incurred, the employer is required to pay the difference.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In addition:
*Cellphones *

A California court has held that employers must reimburse employees when they are required to use their personal cellphones for work. If the actual cost of an employee's cellphone use for work cannot be determined-for example, if an employee has an unlimited minutes/texting plan-the employer is required to reimburse the employee for a "reasonable percentage" of the personal cellphone bill.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Insurance*
What I haven't seen discussed by the Pro-AB5 folks is the possible addition/coverage they might have to pay for Insurance.
Get ready to pay more for insurance.

When employees will be driving their own cars for work,
there are several actions you can take as an employer to mitigate risk.
*Purchase Hired and Non-owned Coverage:*
Any company that allows or requires employees to use their personal vehicles for business should either purchase hired and non-owned coverage or add it to an existing automobile policy. Hired coverage is for situations in which autos are not owned by the company or the driver, and non-owned coverage protects the company against liability when vehicles that are owned by employees are used on behalf of the company. In the event of an accident, *these policies supplement the driver's personal auto policy, which is typically activated first*. For minimal yearly premiums, *these policies generally protect the company only, not the car or the driver. *

As a condition to employment and thereafter at least on a yearly basis, those employees driving personal vehicles should be required to provide:


Proof of a driver's license
Motor vehicle safety inspection certificates
Copy of insurance certificates proving liability coverage at or above an established company limit including personal injury and medical limits
Proof that the employee has declared the use of the auto for business to his or her insurer
Exhaustive lists of all prescribed controlled medications


----------



## Pink Cerberus (Aug 28, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Actually they can't BK out of paying wages owed.


Very true and there is criminal liability and penalties for not paying on time.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Actually they can't BK out of paying wages owed.














Taxi2Uber said:


> (For the record, I'm NOT Pro-AB5)
> 
> Employers are not required to reimburse you for mileage in most states.
> 
> ...


Great find and write up on this ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> @I will crack Lyft hacks have you ever been a member of SEIU? I have. Trust me no one in their right mind would willfully join those wolves. Go ahead and keep drinking the cool aid. Be blinded by the light as they say. Just like a deer in the headlights.
> 
> I am not sure what is more annoying. An Uber shill or an SEIU lackey.


unions are great..you get great pay and benefits for only $30 bucks or so every two weeks on average

quit trying to scare everyone


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> unions are great..you get great pay and benefits for only $30 bucks or so every two weeks on average
> 
> quit trying to scare everyone


My wife is a teacher and she has been getting raises left and right because of her Union. She is actually getting back pay when they had a hiring freeze a few years back. It has really helped us out over the past couple years. I am all about Independence but when you start getting screwed as most of the drivers we need something done. She has added about 20K in the last 3 years to her salary because of her union so I have seen it in action.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> unions are great..you get great pay and benefits for only $30 bucks or so every two weeks on average
> 
> quit trying to scare everyone


Your wife is lucky to not be part of the SEIU. SEIU is corrupt and with them backing AB5 it is a serious red flag.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Your wife is lucky to not be part of the SEIU. SEIU is corrupt and with them backing AB5 it is a serious red flag.


dont hate all unions because of a bad experience you had with one


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> dont hate all unions because of a bad experience you had with one


I can hate all I want because I was part of SEIU. They are terrible. The worst of the worst. With SEIU supporting ab5 people should be heading my warning.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Your wife is lucky to not be part of the SEIU. SEIU is corrupt and with them backing AB5 it is a serious red flag.


I guess so... I have been with my wife for 17 years she is a Hardcore Democrat. Her family goes way back to to the original wars of the United States so I respect her side of the issues as she comes from a long line of Democrats. I have always been walked the Libertarian / Republican line it is how I always have felt. We are happily married and but heads on politics but we both understand each other on opposing issues. This issue a tough one cause my political views say no unions but what I see these companies doing I am saying let's regulate or die. So I am torn on the right thing to do. My gut says lets burn them down with regulations to bring about a better company other than Lyft or Uber.

What is the angle of the SEIU?


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I guess so... I have been with my wife for 17 years she is a Hardcore Democrat. Her family goes way back to to the original wars of the United States so I respect her side of the issues as she comes from a long line of Democrats. I have always been walked the Libertarian / Republican line it is how I always have felt. We are happily married and but heads on politics but we both understand each other on opposing issues. This issue a tough one cause my political views say no unions but what I see these companies doing I am saying let's regulate or die. So I am torn on the right thing to do. My gut says lets burn them down with regulations to bring about a better company other than Lyft or Uber.
> 
> What is the angle of the SEIU?


Grifters. Collect union dues, provide no value to the workers, then embezzle the dues collected.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Grifters. Collect union dues, provide no value to the workers, then embezzle the dues collected.


I will look into this ?


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

So a


Uber_Yota_916 said:


> @I will crack Lyft hacks have you ever been a member of SEIU? I have. Trust me no one in their right mind would willfully join those wolves. Go ahead and keep drinking the cool aid. Be blinded by the light as they say. Just like a deer in the headlights.
> 
> I am not sure what is more annoying. An Uber shill or an SEIU lackey.


So again UBER punk good, using a UNION bad? Come on man. Your telling me they are wolves so I best stay with status quo? Look I said I use AB5 as leverage, a bargaining weapon. That is good for all drivers as U/L have already offered concessions for us not to join. It's a chest game and not checkers. All I am saying and will continue to say is AB5 gives us empowered bargaining rights, U/L have never been willing to negotiate with us until this weapon came out. I have clinical depression and PDSD and would not make it with a schedule, so it's not like I am loving being an employee. This gig would end for me. But if you are saying UNION power against U/L is bad. 60 million campaign has you. I don't see why any actual driver would have negative energy towards something that brings U/L to the table to treat us better. They are cornered to a point they have to change the way the treat us as IC's. AB5 forces them to show us trip info and things if they want to keep me as a IC. Again AB5 is my weapon to get real IC treatment. Not promoting Union in anyway, but not a UBER punk here.



uberdriverfornow said:


> unions are great..you get great pay and benefits for only $30 bucks or so every two weeks on average
> 
> quit trying to scare everyone


Thanks, I just want to add U/L have put up 60 million to fight against anyone wanting to join a union. Some propaganda has spilled onto this forum.



uberdriverfornow said:


> unions are great..you get great pay and benefits for only $30 bucks or so every two weeks on average
> 
> quit trying to scare everyone


Lol, yea hence the 60 million to fight any driver who would want to exercise the right to join!


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Uber or Lyft will eventually have to provide drivers a car allowance per month. Ex - $750 to cover expenses with the position or provide the driver a car.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Well stated.
> 
> 
> My own setup with Uber. If you don't know about it; then, we're different levels.
> ...


Are you talking about residuals like the way Amway pays overrides? Or do you mean getting paid for referrals?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Are you talking about residuals like the way Amway pays overrides? Or do you mean getting paid for referrals?


Keep thinking.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Grifters. Collect union dues, provide no value to the workers, then embezzle the dues collected.


One way ticket to Palookaville


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> So a
> 
> So again UBER punk good, using a UNION bad? Come on man. Your telling me they are wolves so I best stay with status quo? Look I said I use AB5 as leverage, a bargaining weapon. That is good for all drivers as U/L have already offered concessions for us not to join. It's a chest game and not checkers. All I am saying and will continue to say is AB5 gives us empowered bargaining rights, U/L have never been willing to negotiate with us until this weapon came out. I have clinical depression and PDSD and would not make it with a schedule, so it's not like I am loving being an employee. This gig would end for me. But if you are saying UNION power against U/L is bad. 60 million campaign has you. I don't see why any actual driver would have negative energy towards something that brings U/L to the table to treat us better. They are cornered to a point they have to change the way the treat us as IC's. AB5 forces them to show us trip info and things if they want to keep me as a IC. Again AB5 is my weapon to get real IC treatment. Not promoting Union in anyway, but not a UBER punk here.
> 
> ...


How does everyone like Uber Pro? Thought so.

Imagine Uber Pro X 100 and mandatory. Also, in NYC, numerous Uber drivers deactivated.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Collect union dues,


nobody works for free, including drivers, so stop expecting them to


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I guess so... I have been with my wife for 17 years she is a Hardcore Democrat. Her family goes way back to to the original wars of the United States so I respect her side of the issues as she comes from a long line of Democrats. I have always been walked the Libertarian / Republican line it is how I always have felt. We are happily married and but heads on politics but we both understand each other on opposing issues. This issue a tough one cause my political views say no unions but what I see these companies doing I am saying let's regulate or die. So I am torn on the right thing to do. My gut says lets burn them down with regulations to bring about a better company other than Lyft or Uber.
> 
> What is the angle of the SEIU?


For SEIU it's about taking dues and NOT providing representation. The leadership is cancerous. They just elected new officials and the president of the union hired one of her "friends" who lost as a staff member. The person was one of the union leaders. Total bs when the union members voted them out.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> For SEIU it's about taking dues and NOT providing representation. The leadership is cancerous. They just elected new officials and the president of the union hired one of her "friends" who lost as a staff member. The person was one of the union leaders. Total bs when the union members voted them out.


That's not a good. If there is a union for riders it should be started by a driver.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> That's not a good. If there is a union for riders it should be started by a rider.


I would be 100% behind any union. Except SEIU. I can't support those ****ers.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I would be 100% behind any union. Except SEIU. I can't support those @@@@ers.


Correction Driver...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> For SEIU it's about taking dues and NOT providing representation. The leadership is cancerous. They just elected new officials and the president of the union hired one of her "friends" who lost as a staff member. The person was one of the union leaders. Total bs when the union members voted them out.


Strongly agree. This whole union thing is not conducive, whatsoever, to the rideshare industry. At least not the of union leadership I believe they're referring to here.

Number one benefit to most drivers is the IC status. Most of us do not want to be employees.

This is not 100 years ago. And, it's rideshare, not a manufacturing position.

Anyway, won't happen, here, in the Great State of Georgia. We're pro business and free market.

MAGA
?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Strongly agree. This whole union thing is not conducive, whatsoever, to the rideshare industry. At least not the of union leadership I believe they're referring to here.
> 
> Number one benefit to most drivers is the IC status. Most of us do not want to be employees.
> 
> ...


My family is from Georgia. It's not all bad. Not very many places allow you to carry a desert eagle in your glove box while driving.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you are, without question, in the minority and thats cause you are using the exact same script as Lyft


I wonder if it hurts much to be wrong? 



MiamiKid said:


> Number one benefit to most drivers is the IC status. Most of us do not want to be employees.


 Amen. And right on. Been there, done that.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I wonder if it hurts much to be wrong?
> 
> 
> Amen. And right on. Been there, done that.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sf...ia-Assembly-passes-gig-work-bill-13904777.php
AB5 passed the assembly 53-11 and the senate has a supermajority which means that even if Gavin Newsome didn't sign it into law, of which he already stated he will (https://uberpeople.net/threads/gavin-newsome-supports-ab5-and-unions-with-op-ed-in-sacbee.349814/), the bill will still get passed.

Even if drivers didn't want the bill, and we know most do, it will still pass.

Nothing you and the other Uber and Lyft paid shills that just signed up a few days ago can change that.

Thanks for playing and have a nice day.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sf...ia-Assembly-passes-gig-work-bill-13904777.php
> AB5 passed the assembly 53-11 and the senate has a supermajority which means that even if Gavin Newsome didn't sign it into law, of which he already stated he will (https://uberpeople.net/threads/gavin-newsome-supports-ab5-and-unions-with-op-ed-in-sacbee.349814/), the bill will still get passed.
> 
> Even if drivers didn't want the bill, and we know most do, it will still pass.
> ...


Going to enjoy watching the well deserved, backlash, to drivers, as result of this bill.
????


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Going to enjoy watching the well deserved, backlash, to drivers, as result of this bill.
> ????


Well, it couldn't get any worse than it is now. So that means it's only going to get better.?

Let's all remember that union contracts mean bye bye rate cuts !!! ?????


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Well, it couldn't get any worse than it is now. So that means it's only going to get better.?


I drive, in Georgia, for extra and fun money. Also, use Uber as a rider, several times a week, and none of my drivers support this. NONE.

It's great, for me, now as an IC. But my money's made and don't care either way. Will probably quit, for good, if it ever comes to Georgia. Which is doubtful.

If you think it's going to be so great? Read up, in more detail, about the reality in NYC with the new legislation. Better yet, talk to some drivers, including former, from New York. Then sit back and listen.

What's not going happen is Uber starts dishing out benefits and paying high wages. Not happening. And hope it doesn't.

You're not going to beat the Free Market. This is a gig job, not a 1920s Ford Motors Plant.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> I drive, in Georgia, for extra and fun money. Also, use Uber as a rider, several times a week, and none of my drivers support this. NONE.
> 
> It's great, for me, now as an IC. But my money's made and don't care either way. Will probably quit, for good, if it ever comes to Georgia. Which is doubtful.
> 
> ...


nobody in California cares about you in Georgia ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Well, it couldn't get any worse than it is now. So that means it's only going to get better.?
> 
> Let's all remember that union contracts mean bye bye rate cuts !!! ?????


Wow! "You people" are seriously gullible.


uberdriverfornow said:


> nobody in California cares about you in Georgia ?


And nobody, in Georgia, cares about any of the drivers in California. Strictly entertainment.
?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> And nobody, in Georgia, cares about any of the drivers in California.


which explains why you're in this thread ?

Until AB5 passes, all California drivers will have to worry about the $8 an hour before expenses Lyft rates spreading to California.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft...ably-coming-to-your-market-soon.344746/unread


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Until AB5 passes, all California drivers will have to worry about the $8 an hour before expenses Lyft rates spreading to California.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft...ably-coming-to-your-market-soon.344746/unread


It should be noted that the OP of that thread has done a turnaround.

With a few lessons of math and strategy, he has a different view.

Before the new pay structure was even implemented, he started many threads of the same topic, asking drivers to Protest Lyft, Promote Uber, Turn app off, Delete app, Deliver Food Instead, etc.

Now it's in effect, and yes, *he still drives Lyft*, like many others who claim they never will again.

OP went from screaming 30% paycut, to around 15%, to 5-10%, to his latest post where he said:

_"So yesterday I found a way to *make more money* using both apps and Lyfts new pay structure but if I'm strip or downtown it *won't make much of a difference*"_

Quite a transformation!!


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Having to work certain shifts for Uber (and only for Uber) etc are just scare tactics. Nothing in AB5


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Keep thinking.


I have no idea. Uber doesn't pay residuals as far as I know but I'm willing to learn.



Funky Monkey said:


> Having to work certain shifts for Uber (and only for Uber) etc are just scare tactics. Nothing in AB5


We'll see. Do you really want to be an Uber employee?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I have no idea. Uber doesn't pay residuals as far as I know but I'm willing to learn.
> 
> 
> We'll see. Do you really want to be an Uber employee?


Well, guess that's for me to know, and others NOT to find out. 
?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Do you really want to be an Uber employee?


Nope. Want my own schedule. Work as long or short as I want. Work the area I want.
Do those who support AB5 actually beleive Uber would keep all the current drives and just 'tada' make them employees? Dream on. 
Once Uber 'tells' me when, duration and where I'm out of here. NO desire to be an employee again.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Nope. Want my own schedule. Work as long or short as I want. Work the area I want.
> Do those who support AB5 actually beleive Uber would keep all the current drives and just 'tada' make them employees? Dream on.
> Once Uber 'tells' me when, duration and where I'm out of here. NO desire to be an employee again.


The great news is that AB5 doesn't prevent you from going online when you want.

More good news is that AB5 will force Uber to put a cap on how many drivers they have so that they don't have to pay benefits for drivers that never drive or barely drive.

The less drivers on the road means more requests for you.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Funny.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Funny.


So True!!! love it ❤


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The great news is that AB5 doesn't prevent you from going online when you want.
> 
> More good news is that AB5 will force Uber to put a cap on how many drivers they have so that they don't have to pay benefits for drivers that never drive or barely drive.
> 
> The less drivers on the road means more requests for you.


every driver will beholden to the almighty utilization rate. As well as being told they can't be online in areas that have to many drivers. As well as union dues that won't benefit drivers. SEIU is the devil reincarnated.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Funny.


Uneducated


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> every driver will beholden to the almighty utilization rate. As well as being told they can't be online in areas that have to many drivers. As well as union dues that won't benefit drivers. SEIU is the devil reincarnated.


Also the Tooth Fairy is going to give us money for all teeth left under our pillows.

Also Santa Claus is going to climb down the chimney and give us all presents.

Also the sky is gonna fall.

These things will all happen if AB5 passes.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The great news is that AB5 doesn't prevent you from going online when you want


AB5 perhaps won't, but Uber would once we 'become' employees. Employees are scheduled ie set schedule. In fact, there won't be 'online' anymore. It will be 'ready for your shift'... :frown:


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> AB5 perhaps won't, but Uber would once we 'become' employees. Employees are scheduled ie set schedule. In fact, there won't be 'online' anymore. It will be 'ready for your shift'... :frown:


AB5 does not include a provision that mandates you have to be on a schedule, period

there will be no shifts or Uber and Lyft won't have any drivers and I'm pretty sure Uber and Lyft need drivers to drive their riders around


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> AB5 does not include a provision that mandates you have to be on a schedule, period


OK, we are not communicating correctly. AB5 won't, but Uber WOUlD once we are employees. Have you been an employee, ever? You don't causally show up (or leave) when the mood strikes when you are an employee. And funny; if Uber's costs go up they WILL reduce how many drivers there are. Does AB5 force U/L to automatically convert all IC to employees with no protocol? AND, maybe worse, Uber could 'direct' drivers were to be.
Sorry, not for any of that. Been there, done that. retired. 
Cause and effect......


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> AB5 does not include a provision that mandates you have to be on a schedule, period
> 
> there will be no shifts or Uber and Lyft won't have any drivers and I'm pretty sure Uber and Lyft need drivers to drive their riders around


The way I'd be advising, Uber to go about this, would be to mandate shifts for W2 Employee status; otherwise, remain as IC status.

Trust me the attorneys. we know, can make that fly. And most drivers will be okay with that.



SHalester said:


> OK, we are not communicating correctly. AB5 won't, but Uber WOUlD once we are employees. Have you been an employee, ever? You don't causally show up (or leave) when the mood strikes when you are an employee. And funny; if Uber's costs go up they WILL reduce how many drivers there are. Does AB5 force U/L to automatically convert all IC to employees with no protocol? AND, maybe worse, Uber could 'direct' drivers were to be.
> Sorry, not for any of that. Been there, done that. retired.
> Cause and effect......


Spot on. And drivers who don't believe this? Spend a few minures, on Google, and research the outcome for the situation, with the new status, of NYC Uber drivers.

Huge change. Many don't like it.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> every driver will beholden to the almighty utilization rate. As well as being told they can't be online in areas that have to many drivers. As well as union dues that won't benefit drivers. SEIU is the devil reincarnated.


Where does it say in AB5 that Uber drivers must, or will, join a union?



MiamiKid said:


> Spot on. And drivers who don't believe this? Spend a few minures, on Google, and research the outcome for the situation, with the new status, of NYC Uber drivers.
> 
> Huge change. Many don't like it.


I did google and here is what I found.

Uber had to stop accepting new drivers on the platform because they already had enough drivers and the city capped the number of ride share drivers for another year. That is good for existing drivers (they will get more rides and there will be less drivers to compete with) and bad for those that are not hired because all of the positions are full.

The city estimates that drivers have been paid an additional $172 million since the rules went into effect, based on the average per trip increase on 71 million trips taken between February and the third week of May. It estimates that drivers will see their net personal earnings increase by roughly $10,000 per year.

New York set a pay floor of $17.22 per hour, after expenses, for ride-hail drivers.

Now tell us, who are the "Many don't like it"? Uber and Lyft executives? The customers that have to pay more so the driver isn't paid poverty wages?


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Lots of scrUBER and grYFT shills posting here.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Now tell us, who are the "Many don't like it


Those nearly 50% of drivers who do it part-time. And those who want AB5 to pass aren't really thinking about what will happen. They 'think' they will just make more money and nothing else will change. WRONG



libingbing said:


> Lots of scrUBER and grYFT shills posting here


And that makes you a ,,,,,,,?


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

As a nnj rideshare driver, I would take the classification of an employee to force improved working conditions & a fair wage.
I do it part time. New Jersey has been reviewing the rideshare industry for 18 months.
As an employee expect
Taxes local, state & gov. Deducted.
You get into the social security payment system, 401k & the college tax free saving accounts for parents.
Medical & dental benefits
Guaranteed pto & sick with personal days.
At some point rideshare companies will be forced to either pay you additional $$ each month for you vehicle or give you a car.All this talk of set schedules or losing your ability to drive both platforms may have merit..but you go to the best gig. Who gives you the best opportunity to make money.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Where does it say in AB5 that Uber drivers must, or will, join a union?
> 
> 
> I did google and here is what I found.
> ...


Saw that article as well. Playing with the numbers little bit there.

Hearing a different story from the insider's. Read further.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> OK, we are not communicating correctly. AB5 won't, but Uber WOUlD once we are employees. Have you been an employee, ever? You don't causally show up (or leave) when the mood strikes when you are an employee. And funny; if Uber's costs go up they WILL reduce how many drivers there are. Does AB5 force U/L to automatically convert all IC to employees with no protocol? AND, maybe worse, Uber could 'direct' drivers were to be.
> Sorry, not for any of that. Been there, done that. retired.
> Cause and effect......


There are literally hundreds of pros to AB5 and literally no cons.

You seem to think all employees in the world hate being employees. They don't.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> Can't write off miles if you're an employee, no more schedule c, so your income and taxes will skyrocket, and the way health insurance is in America w Obamacare where your premiums are tied to your income get ready for skyrocketing premiums.
> 
> Forced shifts, don't maintain 90 acceptance ? Get fired for not accepting 4.2 pool.......Uber is over if this passes.


Dont know where you drive, but here in California, uber must reimburse for all costs incurred by employees.

Straight from California labor website, https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/codes_displaySection.xhtml?lawCode=LAB&sectionNum=2802

And it is ez to understand, usually anything by the government is overly complicated.

Some of the other stuff may be valid, we will find out.
But losing out on recovering costs of driving is not one of those valid concerns.
At least not in California.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> There are literally hundreds of pros to AB5 and literally no cons.
> 
> You seem to think all employees in the world hate being employees. They don't.


There's two sides to everything. Anyone who says there are no cons, and all pros, is a raving idiot.

Could write several pages of the advantages to being an IC. Have been an IC my entire life. Can tell you the pros far outnumber cons.

Most drivers do not want, including myself, employee status. Talk to drivers, everyday, and have yet to meet one who supports AB5. NONE



Jon77 said:


> Dont know where you drive, but here in California, uber must reimburse for all costs incurred by employees.
> 
> Straight from California labor website, https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/codes_displaySection.xhtml?lawCode=LAB&sectionNum=2802
> 
> ...


Trust me, it WILL be a concern in California. Guarantee it.
?


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

You may be right on some of the concerns, my foot is always partially out the door on Uber.
I didn't drive for most of May and June, I came back from a long vacation and couldn't bring myself to put up with any paxholes so soon.

I have met plenty of drivers who do not support AB5, I have a lot of customers who drive for Uber.

Auto repair shop.

But I have met plenty of drivers that support this bill.

Me, I reluctantly support the bill, because the current model does not work for a lot drivers.

The current model is a toss up for me, 4 hours on Friday night about another 4 hours on Saturday night keeps me happy.

I am willing to try something new, but I am on the peripheral of this debate. 

Full time drivers obviously have the most to gain, or the most to lose.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> There's two sides to everything. Anyone who says there are no cons, and all pros, is a raving idiot.
> 
> Could write several pages of the advantages to being an IC. Have been an IC my entire life. Can tell you the pros far outnumber cons.
> 
> ...


Being an IC is only better when it is better.

In this case, it ran its course, as you can see by this messageboard.

Time to be employees, like most people in the US.

And you can have a voice in Georgia, where you allegedly say you drive.

We'll be the voices in California, makimg changes that matter.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Being an IC is only better when it is better.
> 
> In this case, it ran its course, as you can see by this messageboard.
> 
> ...


We'll leave at that. You can be the voice, in Cal, I'll be the one in Georgia. Probably will be a win-win, as it's 99% sure to pass California, zero % Georgia.

But gotta tell ya many, many professions, and trades, in this country are IC. And this is the first case I've seen where this many folks want IC status.

Many, including myself, do not. Not going worry about it. Have accomplished my goals, with Uber; so, it's just extra/fun money now. And great for backup dollars.

If it did pass, that'd be the wrap.

Good luck with everything.
?


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

It 


MiamiKid said:


> We'll leave at that. You can be the voice, in Cal, I'll be the one in Georgia. Probably will be a win-win, as it's 99% sure to pass California, zero % Georgia.
> 
> But gotta tell ya many, many professions, and trades, in this country are IC. And this is the first case I've seen where this many folks want IC status.
> 
> ...


It may be a wrap for me too.

If they demand that I pick every passenger regardless of rating, Nope.
Not worth the risk during the hours I drive..
Or if they try to control the area I must cover, ie, Ghettoville.

But it could be that as a lot of us wash out, the people who stay may get compensated better for the reduction in freedom.
It is a fact that a lot of folks will be washed out if flexibility of hours is gone.

The demand is not going to go away, but the supply may be constrained.
Higher costs to passengers, higher wages to those who stay.
And if drug testing becomes mandatory, driving U/L may actually pay a decent wage.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I have no idea. Uber doesn't pay residuals as far as I know but I'm willing to learn.
> 
> 
> We'll see. Do you really want to be an Uber employee?


I want to be an Uber employee about as much as I want to run people around for net $3 + no tip


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Funky Monkey said:


> I want to be an Uber employee about as much as I want to run people around for net $3 + no tip


I expect lots of complaints after drivers are made employees. We're talking about the state of Cali making rules which should scare everyone who's experienced our DMV.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

workers comp insurance, unemployment insurance, social security benefits match, medical coverage in cities like SF that mandate it, CFRA, PDL, California Sick Pay Leave, expenses reimbursements, union contracts with additional benefits such as mandating we go back to 80/20.....and the list goes on

it's funny hearing the cry babies in other states crying when this law will have no effect on them but will benefit all drivers in CA in many many great ways

meanwhile the cry babies in other states making $8.00 an hour before expenses while being Uber and Lyfts *****es driving at 35 cents a mile...with absolutely positively no benefits whatsoever ????


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> There are literally hundreds of pros to AB5 and literally no cons.


People that speak in such extremes should literally not be taken seriously.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> workers comp insurance, unemployment insurance, social security benefits match, medical coverage in cities like SF that mandate it, CFRA, PDL, California Sick Pay Leave, expenses reimbursements, union contracts with additional benefits such as mandating we go back to 80/20.....and the list goes on
> 
> it's funny hearing the cry babies in other states crying when this law will have no effect on them but will benefit all drivers in CA in many many great ways
> 
> meanwhile the cry babies in other states making $8.00 an hour before expenses while being Uber and Lyfts @@@@@es driving at 35 cents a mile...with absolutely positively no benefits whatsoever ????


Why do I need benefits? Already have, very generous, benefits from my other income streams.

This is extra/fun supplemental money folks. If you want to work this fulltime have at it. Started four year ago, and knew within a few days, this doesn't work that way.

Been fantastic supplemental income and now enjoying the nice residual Uber sends every month, for life.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> People that speak in such extremes should literally not be taken seriously.


People that choose not to rebuff arguments put forward no argument whatsoever.



MiamiKid said:


> Why do I need benefits? Already have, very generous, benefits from my other income streams.
> 
> This is extra/fun supplemental money folks. If you want to work this fulltime have at it. Started four year ago, and knew within a few days, this doesn't work that way.
> 
> Been fantastic supplemental income and now enjoying the nice residual Uber sends every month, for life.


Good for you in Georgia.

We live out here in California where things cost money.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> People that choose not to rebuff arguments put forward no argument whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Good for you in Georgia.
> ...


Not my problem.
?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Not my problem.
> ?


Then why post in this thread ? ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Then why post in this thread ? ?


If what you say is true about Uber, why keep driving with them?
?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> People that choose not to rebuff arguments put forward no argument whatsoever.


All the pitfalls, and potential pitfalls, of AB5 have already been pointed out.
You just don't want to hear it, and stomp your feet like a child, calling people shills and other names.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> All the pitfalls, and potential pitfalls, of AB5 have already been pointed out.
> You just don't want to hear it, and stomp your feet like a child, calling people shills and other names.


that's what I thought

leave the discussing to the adults, especially those in California that are actually affected by this bill



MiamiKid said:


> If what you say is true about Uber, why keep driving with them?
> ?


because I'm in the only market that you can still make money in

unlike you, I actually look forward to helping other drivers that aren't able make any money anymore in their markets


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> that's what I thought
> 
> leave the discussing to the adults, especially those in California that are actually affected by this bill


Reading is FUNdamental!!

Californians ruined CA, and are now trying to ruin it's neighboring states.

With so many leaving CA and coming to my state of NV, and trying to make it into another CA, it is a concern that this disaster known as AB5, will spill over to neighboring states.

So go throw another tantrum. There are adults here speaking.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> that's what I thought
> 
> leave the discussing to the adults, especially those in California that are actually affected by this bill
> 
> ...


Haven't talked to a driver, outside this forum and in Georgia, who supports AB5.

So, will staunchly oppose in my market. As far as helping drivers, that's 100% subjective. That I can guarantee.
?



Taxi2Uber said:


> Reading is FUNdamental!!
> 
> Californians ruined CA, and are now trying to ruin it's neighboring states.
> 
> ...


Spot on


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Reading is FUNdamental!!
> 
> Californians ruined CA, and are now trying to ruin it's neighboring states.
> 
> ...


I like how AB5 hasn't even passed and you act like it has already done harm.

Gives you great credibility since you can't be objective.

Furthermore you still have yet to put forward any cons to AB5 after I shot off plenty of pros. But I'll wait.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I like how AB5 hasn't even passed and you act like it has already done harm.


I like how AB5 hasn't even passed and you act like it saved the world.


uberdriverfornow said:


> Gives you great credibility since you can't be objective.


Wait. Did YOU of all people, just say that? LMAO


uberdriverfornow said:


> Furthermore you still have yet to put forward any cons to AB5 after I shot off plenty of pros. But I'll wait.


Really? In all the dozens of thread on the topic, one's you've posted in, you haven't read any cons that AB5 will create?
Yeah, Ok.

Gonna go to work now, or maybe a little later, whatever, and make my $21+/hr, without the government's AB5 "help".


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I like how AB5 hasn't even passed and you act like it saved the world.
> 
> Wait. Did YOU of all people, just say that? LMAO
> 
> ...


me waiting for your AB5 cons like....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> me waiting for your AB5 cons like....


Me waiting?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> It
> 
> It may be a wrap for me too.
> 
> ...


The way it is described here, as basically through this entire post, if the u/l driver had to pick up all passengers in any part of town, and be on a clock for specific amount of hours....Reminds me of when I once drove for yellow cab. This would be entirely different. Instead of a dispatcher and a cb radio, we would have an app. TaxiCab2.0


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

As we read though all of these posts an important point has been missed.

It doesn't matter if you are a part time worker or a full time worker--No company has the right to pay someone, working in the US, less than the minimum wage to perform a job. Part time workers are not exempt from the wage and hour laws.

Uber and Lyft did not get that. Uber and Lyft ignored all of the wage and hour rules, regulations and laws that any small (or large) businessman knows must be complied with or they can't stay in business. 

Uber and Lyft were so stupid that they set up their whole business model on paying workers poverty wages. Then when this was brought to their attention (on many occasions), they still fought it instead of fixing their business model to comply with the laws that every other business must follow.

Uber and Lyft management should be fired and let someone else be in charge that will comply with the laws. The board of directions should also be replaced at both companies.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> As we read though all of these posts an important point has been missed.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you are a part time worker or a full time worker--No company has the right to pay someone, working in the US, less than the minimum wage to perform a job. Part time workers are not exempt from the wage and hour laws.
> 
> ...


Strongly disagree

MAGA


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You seem to think all employees in the world hate being employees.


No, just been there done that when many uber drivers have NEVER been an employee. And all the freedoms of being an IC would go away once we are employees. That is a fact.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> There are literally hundreds of pros to AB5 and literally no cons.
> 
> You seem to think all employees in the world hate being employees. They don't.


And you seem to think all IC's hate being IC's.

They do not.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

It


uberdriverfornow said:


> AB5 does not include a provision that mandates you have to be on a schedule, period
> 
> there will be no shifts or Uber and Lyft won't have any drivers and I'm pretty sure Uber and Lyft need drivers to drive their riders around


Its so funny. The amount of people that would have to reconsider their position would leave U/L without any drivers. They say they will have to let people go. The same people that would already be way gone, app deleted with the first real implication of a schedule. From the general view of most on this forum, U/L will loose us before they can let us go, if scheduled. After the 20% migrant full-times they have now, who will benefit. 80% would delete app before they let us go, if pushing schedules. The pool of possible new drivers would become extremely limited, and severe shortage of willing drivers. The free market guys on this board against AB5 would have to accept, the market then will increase pay for drivers to fill the 80% shortage gap. Then either flexible hours as employees or some added language in the bill will allow the flexibility worriers to fill the gap and get better pay while not loosing independence. I think finally everyone will have an option to Unionize, and the ones that don't will be fine and keep flexibility.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> No, just been there done that when many uber drivers have NEVER been an employee. And all the freedoms of being an IC would go away once we are employees. That is a fact.


We don't have any freedom when online as has been shown time and time again.

The only freedom you have is for Uber and Lyft to dictate anything and everything.

And "been there done that" is not an argument.



MiamiKid said:


> And you seem to think all IC's hate being IC's.
> 
> They do not.


All of the IC professions exempted from AB5 love being IC's because those are the ones that are actually IC's.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> We don't have any freedom when online as has been shown time and time again.
> 
> The only freedom you have is for Uber and Lyft to dictate anything and everything.
> 
> ...


The more you don't like my Free Market, anti AB5, the more am going to pile it on. Why? Because, LOVE watching you guys squirm.

Either way, not going to affect me one or the other.

MAGA


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The only freedom you have is for Uber and Lyft to dictate anything and everything.


Let's see: I work on the days I want
I work for how long I want on those days
I work in the area I want
Nobody dictates anything to me; I'm free to not accept pings. I'm free to cancel with reason (haven't yet)
I'm free to never go online

As an employee, all of the above would mostly go away. FACT, not opinion.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Let's see: I work on the days I want
> I work for how long I want on those days
> I work in the area I want
> Nobody dictates anything to me; I'm free to not accept pings. I'm free to cancel with reason (haven't yet)
> ...


Well stated.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Let's see: I work on the days I want
> I work for how long I want on those days
> I work in the area I want
> Nobody dictates anything to me; I'm free to not accept pings. I'm free to cancel with reason (haven't yet)
> ...


That's not a fact, that's an opinion, a scare tactic.

Nothing in AB5 mandates anything of the sort.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> The more you don't like my Free Market, anti AB5, the more am going to pile it on. Why? Because, LOVE watching you guys squirm.
> 
> Either way, not going to affect me one or the other.
> 
> MAGA


 Life lessons from high school drop out taxi driver kid who created it's own free market.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nothing in AB5 mandates anything of the sort


We've done this dance before. AB5 doesn't, but Uber would. You think we all become employees Jan 1 with no other changes? What ARE you smoking?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> That's not a fact, that's an opinion, a scare tactic.
> 
> Nothing in AB5 mandates anything of the sort.


It's all opinion on both sides. Do you trust Uber to do the right thing?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> It's all opinion on both sides. Do you trust Uber to do the right thing?


They don't have to do anything.

If they do try to set schedules then they won't have enough drivers. Do you think they want to risk not having any enough drivers on the road ? Especially since they are going to have to deactivate non-active drivers to reduce paying benefits for non-active drivers ? Seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> They don't have to do anything.
> 
> If they do try to set schedules then they won't have enough drivers. Do you think they want to risk not having any enough drivers on the road ? Especially since they are going to have to deactivate non-active drivers to reduce paying benefits for non-active drivers ? Seems like a no-brainer.


I hope I can opt out. I don't want to be an Uber enployee.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I hope I can opt out. I don't want to be an Uber enployee.


me too, that way you are subject to ridiculous pay cuts while the employees enjoy many employment benefits and paycut protections from our union contract


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

goneubering said:


> I hope I can opt out. I don't want to be an Uber enployee.


You don't have to wait to opt out. Just do it now and post it here so we know you are serious.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> You don't have to wait to opt out. Just do it now and post it here so we know you are serious.


What do you mean? We're not employees yet.



uberdriverfornow said:


> me too, that way you are subject to ridiculous pay cuts while the employees enjoy many employment benefits and paycut protections from our union contract


Which union?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

goneubering said:


> What do you mean? We're not employees yet.
> 
> 
> Which union?


This just in:

Even if the libetard AB5 passes, does not mean it will be implemented. 
?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> What do you mean? We're not employees yet.
> 
> 
> Which union?


it doesn't matter

they're all great


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it doesn't matter
> 
> they're all great


Okay.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The great thing about AB5 is that it will likely help to stem the flow of rate decreases and perhaps roll back Lyft's latest decreases.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The great thing about AB5 is that it will likely help to stem the flow of rate decreases and perhaps roll back Lyft's latest decreases.


That seems possible. I just doubt that Cali politicians and union officials and Uber management will reach a solution that's good for drivers. We'll see.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.sacbee.com/opinion/article234624897.html


Although I'm sympathetic to the bill, if passed, Uber will bail on CA. There is no way Uber would allow it. That would force a repeal of the bill, as it would kill the rideshare biz in CA, and no politician wants to go down with that on their record.

All I want really is for Uber to charge taxi rates, and pay drivers more. I don't mind being a 1099er if I have a lot of freedom to choose my hours, where I work, etc. I'm probably going to sign Uber's petition, as much as I"m a critic of Uber. I"m not looking to kill the rideshare biz, I just want to reform it.

I"m thinking of getting a taxi medallion. Currently, they are dirt cheap in San Diego. If that bill passes, and Uber bails on CA, woo hoo, well, think about it, the medallions used to be worth over $100k down here. They just might go back up.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Although I'm sympathetic to the bill, if passed, Uber will bail on CA. There is no way Uber would allow it. That would force a repeal of the bill, as it would kill the rideshare biz in CA, and no politician wants to go down with that on their record.
> 
> All I want really is for Uber to charge taxi rates, and pay drivers more. I don't mind being a 1099er if I have a lot of freedom to choose my hours, where I work, etc. I'm probably going to sign Uber's petition, as much as I"m a critic of Uber. I"m not looking to kill the rideshare biz, I just want to reform it.
> 
> I"m thinking of getting a taxi medallion. Currently, they are dirt cheap in San Diego. If that bill passes, and Uber bails on CA, woo hoo, well, think about it, the medallions used to be worth over $100k down here. They just might go back up.


Uber isn't bailing on its most profitable state nor will the bill kill the rideshare biz in CA.

Uber and Lyft, among many other firms currently skirting employment law, will simply have to follow employment law.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Uber isn't bailing on its most profitable state nor will the bill kill the rideshare biz in CA.
> 
> Uber and Lyft, among many other firms currently skirting employment law, will simply have to follow employment law.


Disagree


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Although I'm sympathetic to the bill, if passed, Uber will bail on CA. There is no way Uber would allow it. That would force a repeal of the bill, as it would kill the rideshare biz in CA, and no politician wants to go down with that on their record.
> 
> All I want really is for Uber to charge taxi rates, and pay drivers more. I don't mind being a 1099er if I have a lot of freedom to choose my hours, where I work, etc. I'm probably going to sign Uber's petition, as much as I"m a critic of Uber. I"m not looking to kill the rideshare biz, I just want to reform it.
> 
> I"m thinking of getting a taxi medallion. Currently, they are dirt cheap in San Diego. If that bill passes, and Uber bails on CA, woo hoo, well, think about it, the medallions used to be worth over $100k down here. They just might go back up.


Well the bill did pass. They threw all kinds of BS up on the wall in an effort to derail the bill. It didn't work and 29 of the 40 senators voted to pass the bill.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Disagree


You're in Georgia.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You're in Georgia.


Thankfully


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You're in Georgia.


I'd bet money he/she is in Bangalore.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

If they make you an employee, how long must you stay an employee before getting yourself fired so you can go on welfare?

And have you considered moving interstate? Just remember never to vote for the party that brought in AB5, ever again. That lot would do the same in other states too if they had the chance.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> Can't write off miles if you're an employee, no more schedule c, so your income and taxes will skyrocket, and the way health insurance is in America w Obamacare where your premiums are tied to your income get ready for skyrocketing premiums.
> 
> Forced shifts, don't maintain 90 acceptance ? Get fired for not accepting 4.2 pool.......Uber is over if this passes.


Only problem is they can't afford to fire for less than perfect behavior or service reliability will suffer.

If uber/lyft simply changed their behavior, they could have avoided this. They screwed themselves and drivers because they were greedy.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberProphet? said:


> I'd bet money he/she is in Bangalore.


Keep thinking what you want.



QBN_PC said:


> If they make you an employee, how long must you stay an employee before getting yourself fired so you can go on welfare?
> 
> And have you considered moving interstate? Just remember never to vote for the party that brought in AB5, ever again. That lot would do the same in other states too if they had the chance.


You have that right. AB5, as well as this forum, reinforced my political convictions 1000%.

Won't mention any political party, of course; however, will vote, straight ticket, AGAINST the party supporting AB5.
?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Keep thinking what you want.
> 
> 
> You have that right. AB5, as well as this forum, reinforced my political convictions 1000%.
> ...


It's hard to make a difference in California with a vote in Georgia. ? or Bangladesh. ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's hard to make a difference in California with a vote in Georgia. ?


Could care less about making a difference in California.

California drivers are now a source of entertainment.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Could care less about making a difference in California.
> 
> California drivers are now a source of entertainment.


It's ok, we're busy Making California Great Again. ?

MCGA 2019 ?

https://twitter.com/hashtag/ab5


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's ok, we're busy Making California Great Again. ?
> 
> MCGA 2019 ?
> 
> https://twitter.com/hashtag/ab5


BTW: 2020 Ballot initiative will let independent contractors keep their status.

Of course, none of this will affect me personally; however, will strongly support the move.
?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Well the bill did pass. They threw all kinds of BS up on the wall in an effort to derail the bill. It didn't work and 29 of the 40 senators voted to pass the bill.


Looks like Newsome's going to sign it. we'll see what happens I think if I get limo license I can get around it. What I think will happen is that drivers will wind up less



uberdriverfornow said:


> Uber isn't bailing on its most profitable state nor will the bill kill the rideshare biz in CA.
> 
> Uber and Lyft, among many other firms currently skirting employment law, will simply have to follow employment law.


I recall in the 70s when in L.A the courts forced yellow cab to pay workers comp they ceased operations immediately


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Well the bill did pass. They threw all kinds of BS up on the wall in an effort to derail the bill. It didn't work and 29 of the 40 senators voted to pass the bill.


Staunchly opposed; but, really don't give a hoot. Also, am in Georgia and not happening here. We have Plan B if it ever came to that.

? But, guess what? Not gonna happen out in California either. Uber has a ballot initiative, to appear on the 2020 ballot, which will exempt rideshare drivers from the bill.

Moreover, they are initiating plans to make actual enforcement, of the bill, virtually impossible.

Uber Rocks ?

My two cents 
?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> Staunchly opposed; but, really don't give a hoot. Also, am in Georgia and not happening here. We have Plan B if it ever came to that.
> 
> ? But, guess what? Not gonna happen out in California either. Uber has a ballot initiative, to appear on the 2020 ballot, which will exempt rideshare drivers from the bill.
> 
> ...


well I live in California and that ballot initiative has to pass and I doubt it will.
Additionally, the courts here in California are not going to buy Uber's arguments. However if a driver aquires the TCP limo license I doubt they can touch us. With that license I can solicit my own clients and that would satisfy the independent contractor requirement plus the fact that I would keep the booking fee which is $2 for a trip


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> well I live in California and that ballot initiative has to pass and I doubt it will.
> Additionally, the courts here in California are not going to buy Uber's arguments. However if a driver aquires the TCP limo license I doubt they can touch us. With that license I can solicit my own clients and that would satisfy the independent contractor requirement plus the fact that I would keep the booking fee which is $2 for a trip


Sounds like a plan. Good luck.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/20/business/uber-lyft-drivers.html


----------

